# Wirtschaftssimulator



## skyfin (12. Okt 2018)

Hi,
Ich hab in Java mal einen Taschenrechner programmiert und möchte jetzt weiter machen.
Ich hab vor einen Wirtschaftssimulator zu programmieren. Ich hab bereits eine Website in Html Css Java-Script und ein bisschen PHP programmiert. Er soll alle Elemente des Periodensystems enthalten. Aus Lehm und Energie soll zum z.B. Aluminium durch eine Firma produziert werden. Das gesamte Spiel soll in 2D auf dem Handy spielbar sein. Nun zu meinen Fragen. Ich will anfangen die Elemente zu initialisieren. Soll ich Sie am besten in Objekten, Klassen oder Arrays speichern? Habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für mich.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## mihe7 (12. Okt 2018)

skyfin hat gesagt.:


> Ich will anfangen die Elemente zu initialisieren. Soll ich Sie am besten in Objekten, Klassen oder Arrays speichern?


Vielleicht bin ich zu müde aber die Frage irritiert mich. Willst Du jetzt wissen, ob Du Deine Elemente in eine Liste bw. Array packen sollst und ob es dann besser ist, die Liste mit Instanz- oder Klassenvariable zu referenzieren? Oder willst Du wissen, ob Du das Element selbst als Klasse modellieren oder einfach ein String-Array nehmen sollst?


----------



## skyfin (12. Okt 2018)

Ich will wissen was die beste Möglichkeit ist. Bin bei Objektorientierten Programmiersprachen noch sehr weit am Anfang


----------



## mihe7 (12. Okt 2018)

skyfin hat gesagt.:


> Ich will wissen was die beste Möglichkeit ist.


Es gibt im Allgemeinen keine "beste" Möglichkeit. Welche geeignet ist, kommt darauf an, wie Deine Elemente aussehen, ob und falls ja, was sie "tun", wie Du auf sie zugreifen willst usw.


----------



## skyfin (12. Okt 2018)

Anfangs gibt es z.B eine Kohlemiene (Miene Stufe 1) die Kohle produziert und ein Kohlekraftwerk (Fabrik Stufe 1 ) das aus der Kohle Energie gewinnt. Es werden mehrere Ketten in denen die Elemente zu Waren verarbeitet werden


----------



## mihe7 (12. Okt 2018)

Haben die Elemente außer einem Namen noch andere Eigenschaften?


----------



## skyfin (12. Okt 2018)

Sie haben Sie einen Preis.


----------



## mihe7 (12. Okt 2018)

Dann ist jedes Element ein Objekt mit zwei Attributen für Name und Preis. Zur Verwaltung der Elemente bietet sich wahrscheinlich eine `Map<String,Element>` an, weil Du vermutlich die Elemente via Namen finden willst. Die Initialwerte kannst Du in eine .properties-Datei packen.

Noch ein Tipp: konzentriere Dich zuerst auf den Kern der Anwendung, die GUI machst Du später.


----------



## skyfin (12. Okt 2018)

ok, danke.


----------

